# computer shuts down when I try to play games



## smithersink (Jul 22, 2017)

I recently upgraded my computer by getting a new motherboard, RAM and processor. I got the new processor so that I would be able to play games faster, since my old processor was bottlenecking the video card, but once we upgraded it, the computer seems to crash after playing any game after five to fifteen minutes, depending on the intensity.
The computer doesn't shut down entirely, but stalls for a second before the screen goes black, and the sound stops playing.
We're using an ASRock AB350M PRO4 motherboard, a Ryzen 5 1400 processor, some HyperX DDR4 RAM, a Radeon R9 380 video card, an Insignia 400W power supply, and I'm running Windows 10.
Any halp would be appreciated. If anyone has any idea what the problem might be, please let me know.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First thought would be the power supply.

I don't know the quality of Insignia and it's used, so it's likely time to replace it anyway.

In addition, depending on the exact model video card, it's likely under powered. The first R9 380 that popped in a Google search, has a suggested 500w minimum power requirement.

Ideally, you want a Tier One model from this list: PSU tier list 2.0 - Components - Tom's Hardware


----------



## smithersink (Jul 22, 2017)

JimE said:


> First thought would be the power supply.
> 
> I don't know the quality of Insignia and it's used, so it's likely time to replace it anyway.
> 
> ...


Hi. Thanks for the advice! However, I'm skeptical that this is the problem at hand, because I tried plugging in a 500w EVGA power supply as a test, and it still shut down. Could it be something else, or do you think this is still an underpowered power supply?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Could be any number of possible causes. I was simply pointing out what caught my eye.

If you have a spare older gpu, you could use that for testing. 

Otherwise I recommend bench testing it. There is a guide here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html


----------

